# Bargain Book Finds (December 2012) - Please, No Self Promotion



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the November 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Several bargain romances from Sourcebooks, all $0.99:

The Officer Says "I Do" - Jeanette Murray
Scrumptious - Amanda Usen
The Wild Irish Sea - Loucinda McGary
Taste Me - Tamara Hogan (UF/PNR)

   

Also two from Avon by Karina Cooper, both UF/PNR, both $0.99


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

$4.99


I've heard great things about this book. The movie just came out and a friend said it was fantastic!


----------



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

I wonder if someone could give me the link to where to post a link to my children's book, free today and for the next two days. I haven't created my signature yet - I'm such a non-techie it's going to take a while to read through the instructions and follow them, and I see from the _Please, No Self Promotion_ at the top of this section that I can't post the link here.

I did look under Book Bazaar as mentioned but could only find a link to November's free books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Molly, you can start a dedicated thread for your book, if you've not done so.  If you have a thread already you can post about the special in it.  

There's also a floating "Links to Free Books" thread in the Bazaar that you can post to once during each free promo period.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Bronze Horseman by Paullina Simons is currently only $1.99. I haven't read it but it has received many favorable reviews on Amazon and Goodreads.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Strain is only $1.99 right now.


----------



## ladywave (Aug 31, 2011)

Hyde by Lauren Stewart is $0.99 right now. I don't usually read urban fantasy, but this one sucked me in.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Oxford Companion to American Food and Drink, now $3.99. Verify price before ordering.


Book Description
Publication Date: March 9, 2007
Offering a panoramic view of the history and culture of food and drink in America with fascinating entries on everything from the smell of asparagus to the history of White Castle, and the origin of Bloody Marys to jambalaya, the Oxford Companion to American Food and Drink provides a concise, authoritative, and exuberant look at this modern American obsession. Ideal for the food scholar and food enthusiast alike, it is equally appetizing for anyone fascinated by Americana, capturing our culture and history through what we love most--food! Building on the highly praised and deliciously browseable two-volume compendium the Oxford Encyclopedia of Food and Drink in America, this new work serves up everything you could ever want to know about American consumables and their impact on popular culture and the culinary world. Within its pages for example, we learn that Lifesavers candy owes its success to the canny marketing idea of placing the original flavor, mint, next to cash registers at bars. Patrons who bought them to mask the smell of alcohol on their breath before heading home soon found they were just as tasty sober and the company began producing other flavors. Edited by Andrew Smith, a writer and lecturer on culinary history, the Companion serves up more than just trivia however, including hundreds of entries on fast food, celebrity chefs, fish, sandwiches, regional and ethnic cuisine, food science, and historical food traditions. It also dispels a few commonly held myths. Veganism, isn't simply the practice of a few "hippies," but is in fact wide-spread among elite athletic circles. Many of the top competitors in the Ironman and Ultramarathon events go even further, avoiding all animal products by following a strictly vegan diet. Anyone hungering to know what our nation has been cooking and eating for the last three centuries should own the Oxford Companion to American Food and Drink. 
DT Nearly 1,000 articles on American food and drink, from the curious to the commonplace 
DT Beautifully illustrated with hundreds of historical photographs and color images 
DT Includes informative lists of food websites, museums, organizations, and festivals
Show Less


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am not sure if this is listed anywhere but I got Terry Pratchett's* Dodger* for $2.99 today.


----------



## Carol Ervin (May 7, 2011)

I just reviewed Hyperlink from Hell on my blog, a unique, finely-written book. Also profane/inane/insane. Mystery/satire. My review is on Amazon, too. Check it out.

Here's the book: http://www.amazon.com/Hyperlink-Hell-Potatos-Afterlife-ebook/dp/B009NY159O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355568266&sr=8-1&keywords=Hyperlink+from+Hell

It's $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Seems to be doorstop biography day.


Truman, $3.99


The Last Lion, Volume I: Winston Churchill: Visions of Glory, 1874-1932 $4.99
Note that this is a 992 page volume 1 of a three volume biography. Volumes 2 and 3 are not marked down, and are a bit pricey.

As always, verify price before ordering!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

The Laws of Love is only 0.99 today only.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought Stephen King's latest book "11/22/63 " for $3.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!  Now THERE'S a deal -- 'cause that sucker's a doorstop in physical form.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Great deal!  I happily paid full price on pre-order (but if I get some rebate out of the lawsuit, fine)..


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

TODAY ONLY Song for Sophia by Moriah Densley is a Kindle Daily Deal for $0.99!

I absolutely adore her very damaged hero, Wilhelm. This is a very smart, unusual historical. You can't go wrong checking this one out at $0.99!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$3.99*


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Sibel Hodge's delicious rom com is now only 99 cents for the holidays. Limited time only


----------



## Supers (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had this on my list for ages and it's come down to $2.99 - Before I Go to Sleep


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Gold Box Deal of the Day: $1.99 Kindle Romances (Harlequin)



> December 27, 2012: Today only, 20 best-selling adult and teen romances from Harlequin--including books by Linda Lael Miller, Sherryl Woods, Heather Graham, and more--are just $1.99 each (up to 87% off). Kindle Daily Deals goes live at approximately 12:00 a.m., Pacific time. Individual Daily Deal titles may have additional territory restrictions, and not all deals are available in all territories.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

This was a fun read for me I really enjoyed it and definitely worth 1.99!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Under the Dome, by Stephen King, is currently $1.99. back to regular price....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Under the Dome, by Stephen King, is currently $1.99.


Which, at 1000+ pages, works out to about .2 cents per page. Yes. 2 tenths of a cent per page. Such a deal! 

Note, this is probably a 'today only' deal -- good on 12/28. Here's a link:


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Odd Thomas: An Odd Thomas Novel by Dean Koontz is $1.99 today.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Today only (Dec 31) Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children for $1.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Januuary 2013 thread may be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137951.0.html

Betsy


----------

